# Paramount Reynolds 531 Tubing Decal (Sticker)



## highwheel431 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking for a source for a Reynolds 531 sticker for a 1974 Paramount.  I know that the Schwinn sticker was unique to the rest of the Reynolds world.

The standard sticker reads:  "Guaranteed built with Reynolds 531 Butted Tubes, Forks and Stays...manufactured by Reynolds Tube Co. LTD...Birmingham, England"

Schwinn did not like how the sticker inferred that the forks and stays were also butted.  So their sticker read: "Guaranteed built with Reynolds 531 fork blades, stays and butted frame tubes".

Is anyone making the second one for sale under Reynolds radar?

Thanks

Ross


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 30, 2014)

The last person I know of producing old lightweight decals (he did some Raleigh ones as well) was Mike Swantak in Florida, but that was probably 8-9 years ago. He sort of dropped off the radar awhile back.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 30, 2014)

You can buy them from Waterford Precision Cycles which is where Paramounts were made post 1981.  It is own by Richard Schwinn and is still part of the Schwinn family.  Roger


----------

